# NFPA 70 & 72 (Fire Alarm) Code Question



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

TRY "BACK BOXES" FOR FIRE ALARM YOU MAY HAVE BETTER LUCK.
http://www.fppi.com/products/list/137/alarm-bell-back-box.aspx
http://www.systemsensor.com/products/search_all.php?s=BACK%20BOX
http://www.1sae.com/products/acerbox/fb4.html
http://www.grainger.com TYPE IN BACK BOX FIRE ALARM
http://www.wheelock-products.com/catalog/dept/dept_11.aspx


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

IF THE BOX IS UL APPROVED I SEE WHY NOT, BUT IT IS DIFFERENT UP HERE WHERE I'M FROM, IT MUST BE ULC OR CSA APPROVED. 
YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE A PROBLEM FINDING THE RIGHT BOX.:thumbsup:
I WOULD PASS IT NO PROBLEM.


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

greenman said:


> IF THE BOX IS UL APPROVED I SEE WHY NOT, BUT IT IS DIFFERENT UP HERE WHERE I'M FROM, IT MUST BE ULC OR CSA APPROVED.
> YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE A PROBLEM FINDING THE RIGHT BOX.:thumbsup:
> I WOULD PASS IT NO PROBLEM.


Yep it's a UL Listed box for electrical, I just wanted to ask....so I wouldn't end up having to redo a lot of the work on 50+ boxes if it didnt pass inspect. I do know that the coverplate does need to be red or marked some how to indicate it's F.A.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Ask the guy doing the vi .i,m from canada, i,m a certified tec here but do not know what you regs are, i have use red dot or rab boxes before, and painted them red 


zerogroundfaults said:


> yep it's a ul listed box for electrical, i just wanted to ask....so i wouldn't end up having to redo a lot of the work on 50+ boxes if it didnt pass inspect. I do know that the coverplate does need to be red or marked some how to indicate it's f.a.


----------

